# Headphones solutions



## pakkasir (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi
I wanted to buy a good headphone as my trusted Sony MDR gave up on me. Well, after surfing for quality headphones, i zeroed my research to buy either Zalman 6 Speaker Real...(blah blah) or the Altec Lansing AHP 512i. I live in Delhi, and I couldn't find one bloody shop(or let me extent my curse to the shopkeepers) which stocks these brands( Most of the shopkeepers just showed me Sony MDRs, Philips and even tried to convince me that my choice of brands don't even exist, what nerves!).
   Now I request all of you(esp musicaholics) to please help me out by first sugesting a good headphone(Corded, Ear-Cup and Max budget 3500) and second shop which has that product(in Delhi). I havn't listened to music for 2 days! Reply fast.


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 14, 2005)

have u been to nehru place or to wazirpur industrial area......

both r wholesaler markets having only comp products......
i can bet u that u will find them here..........


----------



## pakkasir (Nov 14, 2005)

Champ, in Nehru Place they generally have Intex, Mercury headphones( yaar, wo 150 waale headphones). I did find Creative but I didn't even bother to test it. If you are dead sure about Nehru Place or can provide me with the Shop no. then I'll definitely give it another try. Wazirpur area sounds interesting although quite far(but nothing can be faaar enough for a music lover) from my place. Could you please elaborate a bit about the place. What kind of industrial area is that(e.g. electronic items)?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 14, 2005)

pakkasir said:
			
		

> Hi
> I wanted to buy a good headphone as my trusted Sony MDR gave up on me. Well, after surfing for quality headphones, i zeroed my research to buy either Zalman 6 Speaker Real...(blah blah) or the Altec Lansing AHP 512i. I live in Delhi, and I couldn't find one bloody shop(or let me extent my curse to the shopkeepers) which stocks these brands( Most of the shopkeepers just showed me Sony MDRs, Philips and even tried to convince me that my choice of brands don't even exist, what nerves!).
> Now I request all of you(esp musicaholics) to please help me out by first sugesting a good headphone(Corded, Ear-Cup and Max budget 3500) and second shop which has that product(in Delhi). I havn't listened to music for 2 days! Reply fast.



Avoid Zalman. No self respecting audiophile will be caught using this. It's OK for gaming though (the virtual 5.1 model).

For your budget, you could ask someone returning from overseas to get you a decent Sennheiser HD202 (<INR 1500).

If you can stretch your budget (a lot  ) a pair of Bose TriPort is what I'd recommend, starting at INR 7,900 +tax.

The Bose Store
N-1 Connaught Place
New Delhi 110 001

Keith


----------



## pakkasir (Nov 14, 2005)

hey, Keith thnx !
I don't think I'll be able to afford the Bose TriPort(having bought a k750i &  having just assembled a Monster of a PC, the max i can go is 4000).
   Which brings me to the reason why i thanked you in the first line, seeing your location as Doha, Qatar wouldn't it be nice if u could personally   help me out in this one?
Just Kiddin', but if u plan to come to delhi, then it could be arranged(I have an account in Paypal and ICICI).
Sennheiser HD202 would be a dream come true for me.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 14, 2005)

Since you've mentioned PayPal, have a look at eBay - 

*cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-SENNHEISER-...ryZ40137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

- Keith


----------



## avdhut_s (Nov 14, 2005)

*can u suggest a nice headset (<1500Rs)........
and mostly for music only....no gaming
also they shudnt be bulky, as i'll also use it with my diskman *


----------



## pakkasir (Nov 15, 2005)

I know it sounds like a typical superstitious Indian, but I have burnt my finger once while ordering Nikon Coolpix 5900 from UK e-bay. The delivery took 25 days and they delivered the 5600 model. Ofcourse after a lot of hue and cry on the e-bay help desk, I was indeed provided with my choice of camera, but it took around 3 months time(by then, cost of 5900 in India had fallen and I felt like the biggest ass in the town).
In a nutshell, does anyone know of a shop where I can find Sennheiser headphones in Delhi - officially or in grey(Plz don't just say Nehru Place or Palika Bazaar)?


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 15, 2005)

hay i got the philips cordless one, they just costed me around 1900, check if any of yr freind is coming from US or UK, they are of really good quality and even the range is good 70 meters


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 15, 2005)

mangemayur said:
			
		

> hay i got the philips cordless one, they just costed me around 1900, check if any of yr freind is coming from US or UK, they are of really good quality and even the range is good 70 meters



Well, if you'd made an effort to read the original post, you couldn't have missed the fact that this (brand or type) is not what pakkasir was looking for. BTW, cordless earphones have crappy S to N ratios to qualify as a "musicaholics" (again, org posters words) accessory.

Keith


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 15, 2005)

wazirpur is a new comp hub......... a big building 20 floors or so........ with comp hardware only............... and that to wholesale prices.... pretty cheap ... and guaranteed.........


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 15, 2005)

do try philips HP=250 headphones, although they lack a mike but the ysound really good


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 16, 2005)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> wazirpur is a new comp hub......... a big building 20 floors or so........ with comp hardware only............... and that to wholesale prices.... pretty cheap ... and guaranteed.........



20 floors of computer hardware. Wow! I thought I was in hardware heaven when shopping at Panthip Plaza (Bangkok) which is only 5 floors.

Keith


----------



## pakkasir (Nov 16, 2005)

Champ_rock you've made my day!  I just hope the local people in Wazirpur will be able to guide me towards the heavenly 20 Floor building. I have a long wish list of hardware items. I'll get there after my exams(the IIT Majors are one killer) get over on December 3. 
  I am also sure that 99% Delhiites aren't aware of your new discovery, champ_rock. So i'll post all the details about this new computer hub on Dec. 3!


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 16, 2005)

its neear my place...... i bought the samsung writer from thre at aroung 1300......... 

also many companies are opening there Service centers there....... Smasung has one... i think lg too has


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 17, 2005)

ask chinmay he bought a realy cool sounding headphone set made by Phillips. I saw/heard them during Delhi meet 2.


----------



## pakkasir (Nov 18, 2005)

pradeep, it seems that you guys(chinmay and others of Delhi meet 2) are prettly close. So could ask him yourself if his headphones satisfies my conditions(See original post). 
   I mean, otherwise it would take me 2-3 posts to locate chinmay and then another 2-3 to satisfy myself.
Also, any inputs about the Wazirpur Industrial Area (and the companies located there) would be really nice.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 18, 2005)

pakkasir said:
			
		

> I mean, otherwise it would take me 2-3 posts to locate chinmay and then another 2-3 to satisfy myself.



Try PM after using the Search feature for username.

Keith


----------

